# Algun Proyecto de bajo costo



## valery898 (Oct 3, 2007)

Holas amigos.k tal?  no se si me podrian ayudar  .necesito algun proyecto relacionado con telecomunicaciones(de preferencia) o de electronica  de bajo presupuesto y que sea interesante.por fa,,se lo agradeceria muchisisimo.si alguien tiene algun proyecto por ahii .  respondame por fa 

cuidense muxo.  
   8) 
valery 8) [/b]


----------



## electroaficionado (Oct 3, 2007)

Que conocimientos tienes? que tipo de proyecto? de que nivel y de que complejidad? A que le dice "bajo costo" (eso es un poquito subjetivo)? Cual es el fin del proyecto?
Proyectos todos tenemos miles sin ir mas lejos podes ir a la seccion "proyectos"del foro.
Debes dar mas información

Saludos


----------



## valery898 (Oct 3, 2007)

holas.lo k pasa es k soy nueva en esto.lo ke quiero es un proyecto no tan complejo ni tan simple.es para una feria de electronica en la universidad . estoy en 4to ciclo ,mi nivel todavia es algo bajo por lo acabo de salir recien de los cursos generales y me encargaron en traer algunos proyectos.
yo estaba pensando en lo encontramos en los los secadores de mano automáticos .creo k es un tipo de detector de proximidad.o algo parecido que sea un detector
no se si me podrian ayudar kon ese proyecto.gracias  

valery


----------



## electroaficionado (Oct 3, 2007)

Quizas te sea mas facil hacer un detector de barrera infrarrojo. en los proyectos creo que hay alguno. El principio es que cuando algun objeto pasa por un pasillo en el cual esta el haz infrarrojo lo bloquea y acciona algo, como por ejemplo una alarma, un contador, un mecanismo de luces o lo que sea. Fijate que te gusta y trataremos de ayudarte.
Saludos


----------



## valery898 (Oct 3, 2007)

Gracias por responderme , y darme mas ideas.sabes? me gustaria un detector de barrera infrarrojo con contador .para que cuando pase algun objeto. el contador lo vaya contando.y a ese contador implementarle unos displays.para que me muestre el numero de objetos,,,,sera posible acer eso?'''.
 gracias 
valery   8)


----------



## electroaficionado (Oct 3, 2007)

Si tiene que ser posible. No tengo mucho tiempo ahora pero te digo mas o menos la idea que podrias seguir para que busques información. 

Tienes que tener un emisor infrarrojo y del otro lado un receptor que sera un fototransistor sensible a esa luz. Si lo proteges un poco de la luz ambiental podras evitarte tener que hacer un circuito apraque la distinga de esta. Igual hay sensores que son poco sensibles a la luz visible.
Luego de esto tienes que poner un contador ya sea binario o decimal y de ahi pudes poner un decodificador para un display 7 segmentos que te diga el número de cosasque pasaron. El numero de contadores dependera de hasta dodne quieras contar. Hacer que reste es bastante mas ocmplicado. 

Bueno es una idea asi bastante general para que tengas una aproximación habria que trabajar un poco con todo esto puedes ir investigando cada aprte y ver como se peuden poner juntos. Usa el buscador y vas a conseguir mucha información sobre todo esto.
Si se te ocurre otra idea veremos en que mas ayudarte.

Saludos


----------



## jose luis paniagua (Oct 3, 2007)

tienes que preguntar si el proyecto se tiene que entregar en una tablilla impresa o lo puedes entregar en un protoboard.

estos podrian ser los materiales escenciales para la construccion de detector de barrera infraroojo con contador
Foto transistor
Foto Dido
contador binario up dwn 74LS190
decoder para el display 74LS74
display de 7 segmentos anodo comun
cables y un poco de paciencia


----------



## electroaficionado (Oct 3, 2007)

Chequeate esto. Hasta se puede simplificar un poco para hacerlo más sencillo pero te puede dar una buena idea.
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/proyectos/contador-fotoelectrico.htm
Saludos y suerte


----------



## valery898 (Oct 4, 2007)

gracias por la ayuda"electroaficionado" y "jose luis" ,, la información k me enviaron  es de mucha ayuda ¡¡¡
se los agradezco  

thanks 8) 
valery  [/img]


----------

